# Mavic Open Pro rear wheel with Shimano Ultegra 6800 hub



## Hulka (Mar 8, 2014)

I am looking for a decent rear wheel for my bike. I currently have a Fulcrum 5 series on it and I keep throwing it out of tru. I am 6'0" and 230 pounds. I was looking at this rim as it is 32 spoke and it should hold up better than the 20 spoke one I have now I would think. I know that this (Mavic) is not aero and stuff comparted to the Fulcrum, but I am sick of having to get it trued all of the time. I do not race or anything, just some group rides once a week and riding for enjoyment/health and commute to work on it when I can. 17 miles round trip if it makes a difference. So the little benifits that the Fulcrum has does not really matter to me honestley.

Down the road I will purchace a ROL wheelset, but just looking for something right now to hold up better than I have. 

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

You will end up truing an Open Pro rim at least a couple times per year. It doesn't bother me, as I enjoy that sort of thing.

My recommendation is to buy some Dura Ace wheels: wh-7801, 7850, 9000 - all these are incredibly strong. They come with a funky spoke wrench that you will never use. Not sure I would know how, after piling on a good 30k miles on these and NEVER truing! Hit some brutal potholes and stones along the way. Can't bust 'em.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Get a handbuilt wheel, with a velocity Dayd rim and an Ultegra hub. Get it with 32 spokes, and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Hulka (Mar 8, 2014)

I know that I will have to tru them eventually, just not hopping after like every other ride. How are the Ultegra wheel set? WH-6800


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

Hulka said:


> I know that I will have to tru them eventually, just not hopping after like every other ride. How are the Ultegra wheel set? WH-6800


I have two sets and they are great. I have not had to true them. I think I have thousands of miles on each. Best wheels I've ever had.

I also have two sets of the subject wheels. One rear wheel cracked at the spoke holes, another wheel broke an eyelet, another rim was destroyed when I hit a pot hole, had a spoke break on the front and the rear went out of true (had to Loctite the non drive side spokes). Not the most reliable wheels but I repaired every problem myself. Both wheel sets are now sitting unused in my garage. In my opinion, Open Pro rims are not that reliable and replacement rims are not cheap ($80/ea.) A wheel builder told me that DT rims are better.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

my 32h Mavic OPs w/ U6600 hubs needed truing twice in 5 years (25K miles).


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Hulka said:


> I know that I will have to tru them eventually, just not hopping after like every other ride. How are the Ultegra wheel set? WH-6800


Those Ultegra/open pro wheels that are well built are very nice. Dont buy that BS about needing to true them often. At 200lbs you need spokes. I would say 32r/28f minimum. Dont fall for that low spoke count marketing crap. A low spoke count wheel wont do anything but cause problems. 
Shimano makes nice wheels but you need spokes.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> Get a handbuilt wheel, with a velocity Dayd rim and an Ultegra hub. Get it with 32 spokes, and you won't be disappointed.


Second that!


----------



## mpcbike (May 12, 2009)

Agree with using a 32 spoke Rr wheel. Any "good" rim built 32-3x will be FAR more reliable than your Fulcrum!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

This is the bottom line - any wheel will be fine that ~

Is made up of parts that suit *your* weight and riding style (light? heavy?)
Is correctly built (the info of what that takes is all on my site).

Any wheel that needs re-truing "often" doesn't conform to either or both of the above. (what is the definition of "often"? I have current wheels that are maybe 8 yrs old that have never been touched)


----------



## Hulka (Mar 8, 2014)

Sorry for the delayed response. I picked up a set of them and have yet to try them out due to the weather. 

Mike T often as in about 100 miles or less. I just ride on a group ride on Saturdays and sometimes around the neighborhood with the kids, or to and from work when it is not 110+. I honestly think I am just to fat for them. 

Out of true being enough to rub on the brake pads and make it feel like you have a flat tire or someone is holding on to you feeling.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Open Pro rims crack and pull through at the eyelets. Especially at your weight.


----------



## Easyup (Feb 26, 2012)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> Open Pro rims crack and pull through at the eyelets. Especially at your weight.


I must have been very lucky with my two sets with 6500 vintage hubs and countless miles. The braking surfaces are concave so gonna replace them with new OPs, bet I will be lucky again.


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a set of Velocity Deep Vees. 36 spoke 32 spoke front. I got these when I was 300 pounds. Bought the back one and built the front. I think they are a bit better looking than the Dyads but that is more of a personal preference. Bullet proof. I have had the rear for 4 years and the front for 9 months. After initial break in they have both stayed true.


----------



## Blue Star (Jun 9, 2012)

Another Mavic supporter here: 190lbs riding OP's on Campagnolo Record hubs (32h 3x) and Vittorio Open Pave 24 for bad weather/roads on racing bike.


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

Do not go beyond 100 kgf in spoke tension on Open Pros. If you do they will crack prematurely.


----------



## DasBoost (Aug 15, 2013)

OP: I was same weight when I spoke to Bicycle Wheel Warehouse and they recommended the DT Swiss RR540/Asym or RR585 alongside the Open Pro. I've got a set of 32f/32r RR585s with Ultegra hubs built by them and they're tanks. Only downside is they're heavy, nothing svelte about them @ ~1950grams, but the point is to get the weight off of me, not the bike. :lol: I had the LBS look them over (made sure to wait until their wheel-builder was back) after about 1k miles and he looked them over and asked if I had made any adjustments since I got them and he was impressed with the quality and how they handled the local roads and my weight when I said I took them out of the box, did an initial check to make sure there weren't issues with the pads contacting the rim while riding, and then just riding them; he said they were almost as good as his builds. :lol:


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Easyup said:


> I must have been very lucky with my two sets with 6500 vintage hubs and countless miles.


I must be lucky with my three sets of OpenPros too. Or maybe we make our own luck?


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

Can someone explain to me how shimano gets away with a 16/20 spoke count with a shallow, mixed material rim (C24). I always hear about how strong these are, and it's not that I necessarily don't believe it, but I just don't understand how these achieve the toughness they're reputed to have.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

mendo said:


> Can someone explain to me how shimano gets away with a 16/20 spoke count with a shallow, mixed material rim (C24). I always hear about how strong these are, and it's not that I necessarily don't believe it, but I just don't understand how these achieve the toughness they're reputed to have.


I would love to know the actual weight of a bare rim off these wheels. I don't think there can be any magic or miracles - either strength comes from spoke numbers or rim mass. The wheel still has to withstand the rider weight.


----------



## GranFondoDave (Sep 9, 2014)

OP

I bought a set of Ultegra 6800s. Very nice wheels. Some considerations, which may, or may not, be an issue for you.

1. You cannot use tire levers on them. Makes getting tires on the bike rather a challenge.
2. Per #1, you should avoid lightweight tubes. They pinch flat during installation.
3. I needed to service and grease the bearings in both wheels before using. They were low on the liquid oil/grease Shimano uses from the factory. 
4. The hub body seemed to be a little loose.
5. The new digital adjustment system (trickle down from Dura Ace) is super. Even a hack like me could make it work.

All in all, for the price, I think they are excellent. Very strong wheels! I am 180lbs and they are solid. They are also tubless rims, should the tire manufacturers choose to supply more tubless road tires.


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

GranFondoDave said:


> OP
> 
> I bought a set of Ultegra 6800s. Very nice wheels. Some considerations, which may, or may not, be an issue for you.
> 
> ...


I run mine with tubes. The no tire levers is only for tubeless tires, and that's so you don't damage the tire bead (it has nothing to do with the rim). It's not that hard to mount and remove tires as long as you push the tire beads into the rim well. There's also no rim strip necessary. 

If you look, the rim is beefed up at the spoke holes with oversized nipples and straight pull spokes, which should keep them from cracking and spokes and nipples from breaking. The rim surface looks shot peened. Shimano engineers their products and builds to high quality, so I have confidence in these wheels. Awesome wheels in my opinion.


----------



## GranFondoDave (Sep 9, 2014)

mfdemicco said:


> I run mine with tubes. The no tire levers is only for tubeless tires, and that's so you don't damage the tire bead (it has nothing to do with the rim). It's not that hard to mount and remove tires as long as you push the tire beads into the rim well. There's also no rim strip necessary.
> 
> If you look, the rim is beefed up at the spoke holes with oversized nipples and straight pull spokes, which should keep them from cracking and spokes and nipples from breaking. The rim surface looks shot peened. Shimano engineers their products and builds to high quality, so I have confidence in these wheels. Awesome wheels in my opinion.


Thank you for the information. I (incorrectly) assumed they were prohibiting the use of tire levers with standard clinchers as well. Now that you mention it, your explanation makes perfect sense. Also, I am a little chagrined to mention that I did, indeed, use tire levers for the last bits. With Continental GP 4 Seasons 28 mm clinchers, I struggled to get the tires on without them. With a little practice I am sure it will get easier. Moreover, I agree that they are great wheels.


----------



## 73Chaz (May 18, 2014)

Open Pros seem to divide opinion. Some riders and wheel builders swear by them, others cite issues with cracking, eyelets pulling through, low spoke tension required, the Maxtal alloy is brittle etc. I have a new set of open pros, hand built on Zenith hubs. I spec'ed the OPs as they are considerably lighter than the Zenith rims that the lbs suggested. In fact, I've not found anything much lighter than the open pro for a similar sort of rim. I've only done around 500 miles on this set, they are 32 spoke and I weight 200lbs. I've been down some dirt tracks that are not natural territory for a 700c wheel with 25mm tyre, and they are absolutely fine so far. I had cheaper Mavic rims on a bike years ago, rode all around Scotland on it and they were fine.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

I think Shimano has some smart engineers working for them that know how to build a wheel as a system. Cant argue with the success of these wheels.


mendo said:


> Can someone explain to me how shimano gets away with a 16/20 spoke count with a shallow, mixed material rim (C24). I always hear about how strong these are, and it's not that I necessarily don't believe it, but I just don't understand how these achieve the toughness they're reputed to have.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

scottma said:


> I think Shimano has some smart engineers working for them that know how to build a wheel as a system. Cant argue with the success of these wheels.


No-one has answered my question as to the actual weight of a bare Shimano rim. Is it a 520 gram rim with 2/3rds the normal spoke numbers? Pixie Dust only goes so far and then pure mechanics has to kick in.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Mike T. said:


> No-one has answered my question as to the actual weight of a bare Shimano rim. Is it a 520 gram rim with 2/3rds the normal spoke numbers? Pixie Dust only goes so far and then pure mechanics has to kick in.


Sorry dont have that info. Did a few searches but didnt come up with anything. Not gonna take apart my wheels and weigh the bare rim.  Bottom line is they work. People have great success with these wheels. If pixe dust is the secret ingredient, then I'm all for it.


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm not an engineer or an expert by any stretch, but it seems like rim stiffness, and not mass in and of itself, would be the factor that allows you to reduce the spoke count, because a flexing rim probably shifts the stress to the spoke and nipple.

I looked at the enve site, and noticed that only at the 85/95 mm rim depth, which must make for a massively stiff wheel, does the spoke count drop from 20/24 (for the 3.4 and 6.7 wheelsets) to 16/20.

I'm guessing shimano's spokes are proprietary. Perhaps the spokes themselves have significantly more material than a sapim cx-ray, and if that, coupled with some serious reinforcement at the rim/spoke interface, allows shimano to use such a low spoke count.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

Mike T. said:


> No-one has answered my question as to the actual weight of a bare Shimano rim. Is it a 520 gram rim with 2/3rds the normal spoke numbers? Pixie Dust only goes so far and then pure mechanics has to kick in.


from the Wiggle site:

no idea if it's accurate or not...

Top Features of the Shimano Dura Ace 9000 C24 Clincher Wheelset 2014
Clincher use only
11 Speed (WH-9000)
Responsive acceleration, ultra-light carbon-alloy clincher
*384g (average weight) rims* yield incredible acceleration response
Wide flange hub with offset rim for maximum rigidity and power transmission
2-cross tangent, straight laced spokes optimizes torsional rigidity
Proprietary Shimano carbon-alloy composite construction
High strength and lightweight titanium freehub body
Digital cone-bearing adjustment for smooth rotation performance
Shimano angular contact bearings and oversize A7075 alloy axles
Supplied Rim tape, Skewers, Spacers and Spoke tool.


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

Can someone explain the advantage of a carbon fiber wheel?


----------



## 98koukile (Mar 15, 2013)

In this instance you get strength to weight ratio of carbon fiber on the integral part of the rim and the better braking surface of alloy. On a typical carbon rim you can't beat the strength and less limited design restrictions, the only downfall is that heat dispersion is lower compared to alloy rims.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

Hulka said:


> I know that I will have to tru them eventually, just not hopping after like every other ride. How are the Ultegra wheel set? WH-6800


Undamaged properly built wheels NEVER need truing. 

Either you don't have enough tension in your wheel (which is easy to fix, and unlikely to be the case in a machine or LBS built wheel) or you bent it (if you can't make it true with reasonably even tension in each half of the wheel except at the rim joint it's bent).


----------

